# First Time Poster. Have a Question



## sang826 (May 16, 2005)

Hi my name is Laura. I am a first time user. My husband works for the department of defense. He says that Stock Ticker Symbol: AGSI just got approved for a U.S. Communities contract. This could mean a lot of revenue for the company. My husband told my brother to buy as much as he can. How much do you think I should buy? This could mean TONS of Money


----------



## MarPassion (May 16, 2005)

Does this has anything to do with marijuana? I can sell you seeds and you can buy as much as you like.


----------



## Goldie (May 16, 2005)

Wow. Bulk seeds - imagine that!


----------



## RyanNeilFL (May 16, 2005)

LOL I was so confused by this post! Then i though well maybe it has somethign to do with weed.But now i feel safe in saying it dont..HAHA Peace


----------



## Hick (May 17, 2005)

sang826 said:
			
		

> Hi my name is Laura. I am a first time user. My husband works for the department of defense. He says that Stock Ticker Symbol: AGSI just got approved for a U.S. Communities contract. This could mean a lot of revenue for the company. My husband told my brother to buy as much as he can. How much do you think I should buy? This could mean TONS of Money



An inside tip??.._*BYE BYE BYE,,errr BUY BUY BUY"*_


----------

